# why do we 'run' from the psalms?



## el calvinist (Feb 5, 2006)

*why do we \'run\' from the psalms?*

"I think it's really ironic, that there are all these churches who talk about how important the Bible is, but then when it comes to singing they turn away from the Bible.

If we _really believe_ that the Bible is important, and we _really believe_ that the Psalms are an important part of the Bible, why wouldn't we all be clamoring to sing more Psalms instead of running away from them?" - Dr. Robert Godfrey

do you agree with the doc here? why or why not?


by the way, check out these audio files by a group of guys from socal called sinners & saints featuring godfrey.



[Edited on 2-6-2006 by el calvinist]


----------



## Romans922 (Feb 5, 2006)

Well apart from EP, the Psalms are preached all the time.


----------



## Puritanhead (Feb 5, 2006)

That's your first post! On Exclusive Psalmody! Some of you guys crack me up.
:bigsmile:

Actually I run to the Psalms, and read them quite receptively. They give me peace. Some are kind of hard to catch a tune too acapella though...


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Feb 5, 2006)

I would say that our our average (we sing 8 song selections per Sunday, usually) is about 2/3 Psalm selections or Psalm-based hymns. Today, for my message I picked 2 Psalter selections (normal procedure) and two Trinity Hymnal selections--486 (Psalm 51:1-15) and 21 (based on Psalm 150). Even just using the Trinity Hymnal, as long as there is real variety in selection, I would expect at least 1/4 to 1/3 of the selections to be Psalmnic.

I guess it depends on your definition of "running away?"


----------



## ReformedWretch (Feb 5, 2006)

I am not one to push EP, in fact those who do used to slightly insult me. Then we did it in church and I was moved to the point of being EP!!!

Seriously, I can't explain how doing this changed me so much, but it did.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Contra_Mundum_
> I guess it depends on your definition of "running away?"


How about this?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Feb 6, 2006)

Riiiight, Monty.


----------



## Arch2k (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## biblelighthouse (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by el calvinist_
> "I think it's really ironic, that there are all these churches who talk about how important the Bible is, but then when it comes to singing they turn away from the Bible.
> 
> If we _really believe_ that the Bible is important, and we _really believe_ that the Psalms are an important part of the Bible, why wouldn't we all be clamoring to sing more Psalms instead of running away from them?" - Dr. Robert Godfrey
> ...







I'm not EP, but I definitely think non-EP churches should move toward predominant Psalmody. We certainly should be singing the songs God wrote!

In fact, Ephesians 5 and Colossians 3 _command_ us to sing the Psalms. We may debate over whether to sing anything else, but there should be no debate over whether to sing Psalms at all. We have been commanded to sing them!

(By the way, welcome! That was a great first post!)







[Edited on 2-6-2006 by biblelighthouse]


----------



## jfschultz (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by biblelighthouse_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by el calvinist_
> ...




and unfortunately  

While driving Chris between Rhodes and church last night we talked about the differences in the designation in the Trinity Hymnal between "Psalm xxx", "From Psalm xxx" and "Based on Psalm xxx." (It is in the introduction.)


----------

